# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Doktor i Shkencave, ing Alfred Paloka

## Brari

Ndahet nga jeta ish-deputeti, Alfred Paloka 




TIRANE-Ndahet nga jeta Alfred Paloka, ish-deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë si dhe një nga figurat më të spikatura akademike në fushën hidroenergjitike në vend. Akademiku i njohur Paloka ndërroi jetë mbrëmjen e djeshme pas një sëmundje të rëndë.
Homazhet për nder të tij do të mbahen sot tek Shtëpia e Oficerëve në orën 13.00-14.00. 

Alfred Paloka ka qënë deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë nga viti 1992 deri në vitin 1996. Alfred Paloka, për një periudhë 45 vjeçare, ka kontribuar në fushën e elektroenergjetikës. Për 23 vjet rrjesht, ai ka qenë pedagog e drejtues në Fakultetin e Inxhinjerise se Universitetit te Tiranës (sot Universiteti Politeknik), ku ka fituar dhe gradat shkencore Kandidat i Shkencave dhe Doktor i Shkencave, si dhe titullin Docent. 

Për një periudhe 10 vjeçare ka punuar ne Sistemin Energjetik Kombetar, në Institutin e Energjetikës dhe KESH, me detyra të rendësishme studimore e drejtuese. Gjatë tërë kësaj periudhe, ka realizuar një aktivitet të pasur shkencor që mund të permblidhet sipas këtyre drejtimeve: Autor i 14 librave, teksteve, monografive shkencore si: Shfrytëzimi i Energjisë Ujore, Elektoteknika e Përgjithëshme; GRAFET (Përdorime në Elektroteknikë, Elektronikë, Automatikë etj.), Qarqet Elektrike Shifrore, Energjetika, Elementë të Informatikës Teknike, Elektrifikimi dhe Automatizimi i Makinerive të Ndertimit, Përafrimi Analitik i Varsive Eksperimentale, etj. 
Autor dhe bashkëautor në shumë studime e projekte në dobi të Sistemit Kombëtar të elektroenergjise. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)


--

Ngushellime Familjes Paloka

.

Zoti Agim Doci ndoshta shkruan dicka meqe besoj e ka pasur Pedagog e Koleg te ndjerin..

----------


## petrol

Me  mirenjohje ndaj  Brarit qe na informon aq shpejt mbi ndarjen nga kjo jete te shqiptareve  te shquar (sikur te jete zedhenes i zyres kombetare te funeraleve prane...)
ndjej  dhimbjen dhe detyrimin si qytetar dhe si nxenes e student  ti shpreh ngushellimet me te thella sidomos zonjes Ajtanka, mesuesja ime ne politeknikumin 7 Nentori dhe  bashkeshorte e pedagogut tim ne politeknikum dhe universitet, ne degen elektrike,  Dr.Alfred Paloka. 
Profesorin e nderuar e vleresoj ne rradhe te pare si njeri i ndershem, i dashur e  zemergjere, pedagog i talentuar dhe studjues i shquar, qe ka lene gjurme  ne profilin  e tij shkencor. Sa keq qe u  largua kaq shpejt nga kjo jete edhe Dr.Alfred Paloka. 
Uroj t'i prehet  qete kurmi  dhe iu naltesofte shpirti!

----------


## Brari

Ajtanga mos eshte nje zonj esmere me floket qe i mbante te lidhura lart?
Ngushellime Petrol me qe i ke njohur si prof Zija Xholin si prof Alfred Paloken.

Shum Keq qe ikin keta njerez kaq te ditur e kaq te mire.

Ngushellime dhe Ed Palokes qe me sa di e ka Xhaxha te ndjerin.

-


RD

-

Kryeministri Berisha zhvilloi dje homazhe, në nderim të ish-deputetit të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë 

Alfred Paloka, studiues dhe politikan i moderuar

Kryeministri Berisha zhvilloi dje homazhe, në nderim të ish-deputetit të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë në vitet 1992-1996 dhe akademikut Alfred Paloka, i cili u nda nga jeta një ditë më parë. Kryeministri Berisha shprehu ngushëllimet për ndarjen nga jeta të ish-deputetit Paloka, duke vlerësuar figurën e tij si intelektual, studiues dhe politikan të mençur e të moderuar. 
"Profesor Alfred Paloka u nda nga jeta, duke shkaktuar një pikëllim të thellë tek familja, tek miqtë e tij dhe të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur, tek nxënësit e panumërt që u ka dhënë mësim, kolegët, me të cilët ka ndarë në dekada veprimtari universitare, inxhinierët, teknikët dhe punëtorët, me të cilët ka punuar me përkushtim të madh në ndërtim veprash kryesor energjetike të vendit. 
Profesor Alfred Paloka lë një boshllëk. Kjo është humbje e madhe për botën shkencore shqiptare, mendimin intelektual shqiptar, botën akademike të vendit. Ata që e kanë njohur dhe e kanë pasur mik dhe unë jam një nga ata, ku kam pasur një marrëdhënie miqësore të palëkundur me të do të ruajnë në memorien e tyre kujtimet më të mira të një qytetari shembullor, të një intelektuali patriot, të një studiuesi serioz e të përkushtuar, por edhe të një politikani të urtë, të mençur, të moderuar. 
Dua që me këtë rast t'i shpreh ngushëllimet e mia më të sinqerta bashkëshortes, fëmijëve, vëllezërve e motrave, të gjithë familjes Paloka, por edhe të gjithë miqve të shumtë që Alfredi ka pasur, mbasi me vlerat që mishëronte, ai ka pasur respektin, ka merituar miqësinë e dashurinë e shumë e shumë intelektualëve, studiuesve, politikanëve të këtij vendi", u shpreh Kryeministri.
Alfred Paloka, kontribut të veçantë në jetën akademike
Edhe Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, bëri dje homazhe në nderim të ish-deputetit të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, zotit Alfred Paloka, i cili u nda nga jeta pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë. Kryetarja e Kuvendit në emrin e saj personal, por edhe të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, shprehu ngushëllimet më të thella familjarëve dhe të afërmve për humbjen e njeriut të tyre të dashur.
Zonja Jozefina Topalli vlerësoi kontributin e zotit Alfred Paloka në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë për periudhën, kur ai ka qenë deputet dhe në mënyrë të veçantë kontributin e tij në jetën akademike. 
"Sot është ndarë nga jeta një tjetër deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Alfred Paloka, i cili ka lënë një emër të mirë për veten, familjen, fëmijët dhe të afërmit e tij. Ishte një inxhinier elektrik, pedagog, Dekan në Fakultetin e Inxhinierisë. Ishte një njeri i dashur dhe ka punuar për vendin. Ndër personalitetet më të respektuara, në fushën e akademisë, në fushën e inxhinierisë elektrike, por edhe si deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë", u shpreh Kryetarja e Kuvendit.

----------

